# DIRECTV First Looks and Reviews



## Stuart Sweet

_Due to popular demand, we've consolidated all the links to First Looks and Reviews here.
Please note, since these reviews have been written, some features or products may have changed.

This thread will be updated as new First Looks become available, so subscribe to get the news first!_

Please note that some DBSTalk.com testers and staff members may have received free equipment from DIRECTV or its partners for the purpose of evaluation and testing. These First Look documents may be the result of that evaluation and testing.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

HR10-250 High Definition DVR (review no longer available)
May, 2004 by Chris Blount

HR20-700 High Definition DVR
August, 2006 by Earl Bonovich

HR20-100 High Definition DVR
May, 2007 by Earl Bonovich

HR21-700 High Definition DVR
October, 2007 by Drew2K and hdtvfan0001

HR21-200 High Definition DVR
January, 2008 by HDTVSportsfan and hdtvfan0001

HR21-100 High Definition DVR
February, 2008 by AirRocker and gulfwarvet

HR21Pro-200 High Definition DVR
February, 2008 by Tom Robertson

R16-300 Standard Definition DVR
January, 2008 by dmurphy and carl6

R22-100 Standard Definition DVR
May, 2008 by zuf and The Merg

R22-200 Standard Definition DVR
August, 2008 by gulfwarvet and Spanky Partain

HR23-700 High Definition Receiver DVR
November, 2008 by bhelton71, pdawg17, say-what, larryflowers, Microbeta, and others

Comparison: DIRECTV and Dish DVRs
(ongoing) by tfederov

HR24-500 High Definition DVR
February, 2010 by the CE Test Team

HR24-100 High Definition DVR and H24-700 High Definition Receiver
July, 2010 by the CE Test Team

HR24-200 High Definition DVR and H24-200 High Definition Receiver
August, 2010 by the CE Test Team

HR34-700 Home Media Center HD DVR
October, 2011 by the CE Test Team

THR22-100 HD DVR with TiVo
December, 2011 by Stuart Sweet

HR44-700 Genie DVR
January 2013 by Scott Kocourek

HR44-500 Genie DVR
March 2013 by Scott Kocourek

HR44-200 Genie DVR
July 2013 by Scott Kocourek


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Samsung SL10D10 "Fliptop" LCD/Combo
June, 2006 by Earl Bonovich (note: photos no longer available)

Humax LD3060 Integrated Receiver/TV
October, 2006 by Earl Bonovich

D12-300 Standard Definition Receiver
January, 2007 by Earl Bonovich

SAT-GO
May, 2007 by Earl Bonovich

H21-200 High Definition Receiver
July, 2007 by Stuart Sweet

H23-600 High Definition Receiver
June, 2008 by Michael D'Angelo and the DBSTalk.com moderators

H24-100 High Definition Receiver
February, 2010 by say-what, gulfwarvet and others

HR24-500 High Definition DVR
March, 2010 by DBSTalk posters

HR24-100 High Definition DVR and H24-700 High Definition Receiver
July, 2010 by the CE Test Team

HR24-200 High Definition DVR and H24-200 High Definition Receiver
August, 2010 by the CE Test Team

H25-500 High Definition Receiver
February, 2011 by the CE Test Team

H25-100 High Definition Receiver (Quick Look)
July, 2011 by Scott Kocourek

H25-700 High Definition Receiver
September, 2011 by the DBSTalk.com moderators


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Single Wire Multiswitch (SWM)
January, 2007 by Earl Bonovich

DIRECTV HD DVR Networking Kit
January, 2008 by bobnielsen

DIRECTV AM21 OTA Add-on for HR21
March, 2008 by Smuuth and the field test team

SWM-enabled Slimline Dish
May, 2008 by smiddy

Slimline3 Dish
July, 2008 by RobertE

Cisco/Linksys WGA600N
October, 2008 by Grentz, Doug Brott, and Stuart Sweet

DIRECTV Ethernet Coaxial Adapter
January, 2010 by the CE Test Team

Cisco/Linksys WET610N Wireless Adapter
August, 2009 by the CE Test Team

SWiM-16 Single Wire Multiswitch
January, 2010 by Doug Brott

DIRECTV AM21N Off-Air ATSC Adapter
May, 2011 by Stuart Sweet and the field test team

DIRECTV Wireless Digital Cinema Connection Kit
June, 2011 by Stuart Sweet, inkahauts, carl6 and the rest of the field test team

DIRECTV nomad
October, 2011 by Stuart Sweet and the rest of the field test team

DIRECTV Ethernet Coaxial Adapter (2nd Generation)
March, 2012 by Stuart Sweet

DIRECTV C31 Home Media Center RVU Client
August, 2012 by the CE Test Team

DIRECTV C41-700 Home Media Center RVU Client
March, 2013 by Scott Kocourek

DIRECTV C41-500 Home Media Center RVU Client
July, 2013 by Scott Kocourek

DIRECTV C41-100 Home Media Center RVU Client
July, 2013 by Scott Kocourek

C41W-100 & Wireless Video Bridge
July, 2013 by Scott Kocourek

SWM-13 LNB First Look
September 2014 by Scott Kocourek


----------



## Stuart Sweet

DIRECTV Application for iPhone
March, 2009 by say-what, Poitnarf, Chris Blount and others

DIRECTV Application for Android
January, 2010 by Smuuth

DIRECTV Application for Palm Pre/Pixi
January, 2010 by webby_s and GirkMonster

DIRECTV iPad Application
February, 2011 by barryb, dennisj00, MartyS, Sixto, NR4P and others

DIRECTV nomad
October, 2011 by Stuart Sweet and the rest of the field test team

DIRECTV iPad Application (Fall 2011)
October, 2011 by Stuart Sweet and the rest of the field test team

DIRECTV iPad Application with DIRECTV Everywhere
March, 2012 by the field test team

DIRECTV Apps with Voice Control
March, 2012 by the field test team


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Welcome to OTA
November, 2006 by Earl Bonovich

Networking and Viiv
December, 2006 by Earl Bonovich

Screenshots: DIRECTV "White GUI"
June, 2007 by Earl Bonovich

DIRECTV On Demand
August, 2007 by Earl Bonovich

DVR Scheduler
August, 2007 by Earl Bonovich

DIRECTV2PC
October, 2008 by tfederov, Doug Brott, and dettxw

DIRECTV Fall 2009 Software Update
August, 2009 by HRJustin, Smuuth, and Draconis

Multi-Room Viewing
January, 2010 by the CE Test Team

DIRECTV High Definition User Interface
October, 2011 by Stuart Sweet and the rest of the field test team

DIRECTV Everywhere for PC and Mac
October, 2011 by Sgt. Slaughter, David Ortiz, and Stuart Sweet

Genie Recommends
September, 2012 by Smuuth, NR4P and Scott Kocourek

DBSTalk Quick Look: Sports Search
November, 2013 by dettxw and Scott Kocourek


----------

